# Fabricar circuito antichispas para 220Vca



## mjnavapo (Ene 5, 2008)

Normalmente cuando se abre un contacto de algo que tiene una cierta carga se produce un chispazo, por ejemplo al abrir un interruptor o al desconectarse un rele.

Alguien sabe que componentes hace falta para fabricar un circuito antichispas ?

En el manual de un aparato que funciona mediante un rele sale el esquema adjunto, se compone de una resistencia de 47Ohm 1/2W en serie con un condensador de 100nF/400V y esto en paralelo al contacto que abre/cierra el circuito.

Pero tengo dos dudas:
- El un circuito eficaz (veo que por lo menos simple si es), o se puede hacer un circuito mucho mas eficaz sin ser mas complejo y/o costoso ?

- Como yo no tengo mucha idea de electronica, supongo que la resistencia sera una resistencia normal, pero condensadores si hay de bastantes tipos y ene l esquema no lo especifica. De que tipo pensais que seria el adecuado ?


----------



## Leon Elec (Ene 5, 2008)

Hola mjnavapo. Ahí te dice que el condensador es de 100nf x 400v. Ese circuito es un famoso filtro paso bajo. Segun el valor de la resistencia y el condensador, deja pasar cierta cantidad de frecuencia. Me explico, con la convinación del  condensador y de la resistencia, se elige una frecencia, todas las que están por debajo de esta frecuencia, las elimina.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2008)

Si te llevas bien con el ingles: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snubber


----------



## JV (Ene 5, 2008)

Una definicion en español sacada de Monografias.com:



> 2.1.2 Red Snubber
> 
> La red Snubber es un arreglo RC que se conecta en paralelo al tiristor en un circuito de conmutación, como una protección para el dv/dt. Es básicamente un circuito de frenado al apagado del tiristor, cuyo objetivo es amortiguar el efecto de una variación voltaje / tiempo que en algún momento pudiera ser destructiva para el tiristor.
> 
> ...



Saludos..


----------



## mjnavapo (Ene 7, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias por las respuestas.

La verdad es que yo ya me pierdo con esto...

Creo que voy a hacer el que aparece en el manual, ya que es lo mas facil para mi y supongo que no sera caro (la resistencia seguro que no, pero el condensador ya no estoy yo muy seguro el precio que pueda tener...).

A ver si vosotros que controlais de componentes me podeis decir que tipo de consensador es el apropiado para este esquema, ya que como hay tantos tipos...

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2008)

Suponte que colocas un condensador de la mejor calidad (Para este caso un Siemens) y una resistencia de 2W como para exagerar.
Asi y todo no creo que llegue a U$ 1,00


----------



## mjnavapo (Ene 7, 2008)

Pero de poliester, ceramico... ?

O da igual el tipo que sea mientras que sea de 100nF y 400V ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2008)

Poliester.

Creo (Pero no estoy seguro) que no vienen ceramicos de esa capacidad y tension.


----------



## mjnavapo (Ene 7, 2008)

Pues a ver si compro los componentes y lo pruebo

Ya os contare si ha funcionado... 

Saludos


----------



## mjnavapo (Ene 9, 2008)

Ya los he comprado, el condensador no tenia de 400v y me lo han dado de 630V.

Me parece que es de poliester, es como estos:
http://www.biltron.com/files/41R_E_sub.jpg

Lo he montado y parece que la chispa que se produce (es al abrirse o cerrarse un rele que tiene una cierta carga) es menor, pero aun se produce algo.

No se si es que es imposible eliminar por completo esa chispa...


----------



## Leon Elec (Ene 9, 2008)

La chispa en casi imposible de eliminar (utilizando un relay), ya que este se produce por el gran consumo. Lo que se puede hacer es disminuir la chispa y es conteguir un relay muy rápido.

Para anular la chispa se utiliza un tiristor en lugar de un relay, y así no hay chispa, porque el interruptor es electrónico y no mecánico. Además que tiene la ventaja de durar casi toda la vida.

Si quieres anular la chispa utiliza un tiristor, en el foro hay muchos circuitos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

Como te dice "Leon Elec" la chispa es imposible desaparecerla, lo que logra tu red de Snubber es quitarle energia (A la chispa), de esta forma te corroe menos los contactos del relee.
Tambien se emplea en los triac´s.


----------



## mjnavapo (Ene 26, 2008)

ok, entendido, muchisimas gracias.

Lo de usar otro rele no contemplo puesto que es para un circuito ya fabricado (vamos, que se compra asi).

Pero si como dice fogonazo con esto eliminamos la energia de la chispa pues supongo que sera bueno dejarlo.



Ahora os voy a hablar de otra cosa...

Tengo aqui un aparatillo, que es una especie de duplicador de enchufes, pero solo tiene una salida y lleva un pequeño indicador luminoso. Yo creo que es para eliminar posibles interferencias de la red electrica.

Os cuento como es a ver si me sabeis decir exactamente lo que hace, si solo protege los aparatos de las interferencias de la linea electrica o tambien protege de mas cosas.

Tanto la entrada como la salida de corriente esta totalmente comunicado, es todo una pieza, vamos que no se produce ningun conrte del ciruito, no tiene intercalado en serie ningun componente.

Pero si que tiene en paralelo dos pequeños circuitos.

Uno es una pequeña lampara (o bombilla) que se enciende cuando esta enchufado.
No se si su unica mision es indicar que tiene corriente o sirve para algo mas...

Y luego esta el circuito que yo creo que es el que realmente hace el efecto de proteger el aparato.

Y lleva lo que yo creo que es un condensador, asi con forma de lenteja que marca "TVR 14391" y en serie con este una cosa que ya no se que es, que es cilindrico, que pone "2R470TCi" y todo esto como he dicho en paralelo con el enchufe.

A ver si me podeis decir exactamente que es este circuito, que es lo que hace y como se llaman esos componentes y si se puede hacer uno pero sin poner la lampara, solo el condensador y el otro componente.

Es que si sirve para proteger el aparato que esta enchufado a el, como parece ser que es muy facil de fabricar, pues me haria alguno que otro para proteger alguno de los aparatos que tengo.


----------



## JV (Ene 26, 2008)

mjnavapo dijo:
			
		

> Y lleva lo que yo creo que es un condensador, asi con forma de lenteja que marca "TVR 14391" y en serie con este una cosa que ya no se que es, que es cilindrico, que pone "2R470TCi" y todo esto como he dicho en paralelo con el enchufe.



EL TVR es un varistor, las especificaciones estan en:

http://www.es.co.th/Schemetic/PDF/TVR.PDF

y que es lo puedes ver en:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varistor

Y el 2R... es un descargador gaseoso chino:

http://www.114ku.com/tradeinformación/tra/w11/2007102919725150894.html

y aqui la deficion del descargador gaseoso con un poco sobre proteccion en general:

http://www.phoenixcontact.com.ar/phoecon_ar/ar/informaciónrmation/información_tt.htm

Saludos..


----------



## mjnavapo (Feb 16, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias por la respuesta y por los enlaces.

Aunque muchas cosas no las entiendo, por lo que he visto el varistor se instalaria en paralelo entre una fase y tierra.
Pero en el aparato que tengo con estos conponentes no era asi, sino que el varistor estaba en serie con el descargador gaseoso y ambos en paralelo entre las dos fases.
Esto realmente esta bien?

Tambien he visto que los dos dispositivos son sistemas de proteccion para sobretension, solo que el varistor es de nivel medio (1KV) y el descargador gaseoso es de nivel fino (de 1,5 a 2 veces la tension nominal).
Entonces, si ya el descargador gaseoso es mas "preciso" para que instalar tambien el varistor ?

Una duda que tengo es si podria poner un circuito de estos al principio de la instalacion electrica de mi casa y asi porteger toda la instalacion de una vez, o si tiene que instalarse alomejor cerca de cada dispositivo a proteger y con una potencia maxima, y por lo tanto tendria que hacer varios circuitos y repartirlos pos los enchufes de toda la casa ?

Cuales son los componentes mas adecuados para la proteccion de un circuito de 220V y 50Hz ? ya que supongo que segun sea la tension y lo mismo incluso la frecuencia, se tendra que usar un modelo u otro no?
En caso de ser el mas adecuado el propio varistor TVR14391, con ir a una tienda de electronica y pedir esa numeracion me lo dan o sera mas complicado?

Y lo del descargador gaseoso chino? en este caso si que supongo que sera otra numeracion no? cual es la que necesito?

Saludos.


----------



## JV (Feb 16, 2008)

mjnavapo dijo:
			
		

> Pero en el aparato que tengo con estos componentes no era asi, sino que el varistor estaba en serie con el descargador gaseoso y ambos en paralelo entre las dos fases.
> Esto realmente esta bien?



No lo se, nunca vi esa configuracion



			
				mjnavapo dijo:
			
		

> Tambien he visto que los dos dispositivos son sistemas de proteccion para sobretension, solo que el varistor es de nivel medio (1KV) y el descargador gaseoso es de nivel fino (de 1,5 a 2 veces la tension nominal).



No se que leiste pero tu varistor es para 390V, no para 1000V. EL descargador gaseoso drena la sobrecorriente generada por una sobre tension, por lo tanto no son lo mismo.




			
				mjnavapo dijo:
			
		

> Una duda que tengo es si podria poner un circuito de estos al principio de la instalacion electrica de mi casa y asi porteger toda la instalacion de una vez, o si tiene que instalarse alomejor cerca de cada dispositivo a proteger y con una potencia maxima, y por lo tanto tendria que hacer varios circuitos y repartirlos pos los enchufes de toda la casa ?



Vienen equipos comerciales destinados a colocar en la entrada de las casas que sirven para proteger todo problema que venga de afuera.



			
				mjnavapo dijo:
			
		

> Cuales son los componentes mas adecuados para la proteccion de un circuito de 220V y 50Hz ?



Ese tema ya se trato en el foro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/protector-tension-7762/

Saludos..


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 16, 2008)

Para que no se produsca chispa se debe conectar en el momento justo que la onda pasa por 0v. Un detector de cruce por 0.


----------



## javierrbo (Jul 26, 2008)

no se mucho de electronica pero he investigado y fabricar un circuito antichispas que elimine dicha chispa en un contacto mecanico (rele , contactores, microswitch) al 100 % es imposible, el circuito que proponen arriba el de conectar un capacitor y una resistencia en paralelo el los contactos es para eliminar el llamado ruido (electrico) el cual muchas veces produce mal funcionamiento en sistemas digitales

¿En especifico para que quieres fabricar dicho circuito antichispas?


----------

